# Shampoo/Conditioner adverse reaction



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone's dog ever had a bad reaction to a grooming product? I tried the crystal white shampoo talked about in another thread and I think that was ok but, when I applied a stay in conditioner from the same company Mirabel went crazy. She started scratching herself frantically to the point that her skin got raw in a few areas. She ran around like she was possessed. I went and rinsed her out and rewashed her with the shampoo we have been using. She doesn’t seem to be scratching the same but she is still acting wild. The conditioner has a lot of natural extracts in it. Could one of them have cause a reaction in her? It has chamomile and I once had a friend that had reactions to it. I’m thinking something is acting like catnip does for cats. Anyone know of anything that reacts this way in dogs?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yikes! I feel horrible I was the one who recommended the EZ groom products. I am so sorry, what product is it that you sprayed on? Was it the Ruff Out??? My dogs were scratching last month for a long time. I wonder if it was 
the ruff out spray!? Could'nt have been the Chrystal white shampoo because they were scratching before I bought it.

Again, I am sorry.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

For an allergy to occur there has to be a previous exposier to the product/situation. So if your dog is allergic to something in this new conditioner, there was an already used ingredient in that conditioner. Is it possible the conditioner produced dry skin?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I think the shampoo was ok. I really think it was the conditioner. It was the ultra rich leave in conditioner. I sprayed it on her and started to dry her and she started going crazy. The scratching calmed down after I rewashed her. She once had a bad reaction to a medicine at the animal clinic that made her twitchy and that was kind of how she was acting tonight. I called and left a message for the company to see if the had any idea of what could have caused it. I'm just scared to use anything else I bought now.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think that there may be an additive in the conditioner that was also in the medicine that you gave her that she is allergic to. Please try to check ingredients.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sorry I haven't had a problem with any leave in conditioner...probably because Radar would never stay that still long enough to put one in his hair...he might go all rangy on me....LOL

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am just glad it wasn't the few items I suggested! I just used the products on my dogs last night, but had no reaction. I hope you get to the bottom of this. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Allergies?*

Hmmm...
the connection between the medicine and the conditioner could give you a good hint, just read both ingredients and try to pick out similar ones, hope that helps!
By the way, I was wondering, if anyone has tried using *good* human hairproducts (maybe with oatmeal, almond, etc.) on their dogs, wonder if that works?!?
Maryam.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've tried a few. I currently use a spray shine by RUSK before showing. I love it! I also have tried a leave in cond., a HEMP line. No adverse effects.

Then I got sucked into the marketing of doggy prodcuts!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, why not stick to human products then, aren't they cheaper with the same/better quality? Or maybe baby products, that are even milder...
Maryam.
PS: I think I'm having my stingy day today, LOL.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've used human products with NO problems whatsoever, in fact..her coat looks fabulous and she gets alot of compliments.

I keep a bottle of Johnson's Baby shampoo at the kitchen sink for in between face and butt baths, and sometimes I will use Pantene Blonde Expressions shampoo and conditioner and it leaves her fur like silk.

I have a ton of leave in doggy conditioners and mink oils that we like, too!

MOST of the human products smell better than the doggy ones, but I'm still going to try the EZ groom that Ifung recommended! 

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah!:whoo: 
I was hoping someone would tell me I can use human products on my dogs, now I can use my John Frieda Shampoo for Brunettes on my doggie. He just needs to be born reggers: and have dark hair like me, haha :rockon: . I must say I feel kind of awkward to keep talking about my 'puppy' even though he's not even BORN yet. Sorry guys, but that helps me survive the *months* of wait ahead!
Maryam.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I must say I feel kind of awkward to keep talking about my 'puppy' even though he's not even BORN yet. Sorry guys, but that helps me survive the *months* of wait ahead!
> Maryam.


Don't feel bad, my new pup hasn't even been conceived yet, still waiting for "Mom" to come into season.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

reece said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the silicones in human shampoo and conditioners dry out their hair.
> 
> Maybe someone else might know more about this.


I haven't found that to be the case at all! Gucci has minimum matting, and her hair is softer/silkier than some of the HSD's I know!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Was this the first time you used a spray on mirabel? Cash goes crazy whenever I spray anything-- I could use air freshener in the bath room and if he is standing outside the door he sort of runs like hell and rubs his nose on the ground. He does this too with spray in conditioner-- but the itching is different.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Maryam,

For now, I am using Nexxus Therappe human moisturizing shampoo on my puppy Scout. His coat is very dry and he has a little bit of dry skin too. My vet also recommended the Dove human shampoos as being good for dry skin as well. I know some Hav breeders who use the Pantene products. I think it depends on what kind of coat your Hav has - you just have to try a product and see what happens  The human products didn't work well for my other Hav, Lincoln.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

This was different then being afraid of spraying stuff. She would run for a second then have to sit and scratch at herself frantically over and over. Even after I rewashed her to get it off she waws wild acting. My guess is that she had a reaction to one of the extracts in it. But her reaction to it was way over the top or it wouldn't have bothered me so bad. And as to the smell, YES it was so strong I still smelled it this morning. I would just like to narrow down which item she reacted to so that I don't use it on her again.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

When I first got Lincoln, I looked into this "human vs. dog" shampoo dilemma a bit. My results were inconclusive. The arguments "for" dog shampoo is that they are supposedly formulated with the correct pH for dogs and that the pH for human shampoos are different (forumlated for humans). Doing more poking around, the range of pH among the different shampoos for dogs and humans varies....so, unless you actually got little pH strips and measured them all, it would be hard to know which ones "match" your dog.

In the end, you just have to try it and see what it does to your dog's hair...there is enough variety among Hav coat types that what one person is using may not work well for your dog.

Also, both human and dog products have silicones in them. Silicones are also listed as other ingredients, usually ending in "-cone" (like dimethicone). I try to steer away from them since they dry the hair shaft if you overuse them. Used occasionally though, they can make the hair feel really smooth. I wouldn't use them everyday (I did and ruined Lincoln's coat the first time around!)


----------

